# Anyone using fybogel - do you notice a difference between the plain and the orange?



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey all, haven't been here in ages - been very busy, not sure if anyone recognises me it's been ages lol.Well I've been on fybogel orange for about 2 years now, completely transformed my life - gone from D every single day, stress about it, panicing etc - got prescribed that and a complete transformation.About 2 months ago, I got my prescription same as normal - except this time it wasn't fybogel orange it was the stuff in the green pack, without the added taste. Didn't think much of it, tasted a hell of a lot worse but I didn't concider it'd be any different. Anyway whilst on that stuff, I found my IBS started to get worse again - not to the point it used to be, but I started getting stomach cramps in the mornings which didn't normally ammount to anything but still I think everyone here can relate the idea that when you get stomach cramps you start panicing that more'll come out of it and make yourself worse. Anyway, I had the green packaged stuff for about 2 months, and in that time I had 3 days at college where I needed a dash to the loo - thank god they've got some loos there that are fairly private and not many people go in them, that made it easier, but I've not had to go to do the dash to the loos since before I started on the fybogel. To begin with I thought that maybe the fiber was just stopping having an effect anymore, which got me really down hearted after having such an amazing success with it. However I stuck with it a bit, and mainly because the taste of the green packaged stuff was vile I asked specifically for the orange flavour. I didn't concider that it'd have an effect, as it's the same product basically, however - when I was back on the orange within about 2 days I was completely back to how I was again.I think this is really odd, as surely there can't be much different between the plain flavour and orange flavour? Can anyone enlighten me on this?


----------

